# Catalan lisp



## Bienvenidos

*Moderator's edit: This thread comes from* here.

 I just noticed this feature a minute ago, and it's great! I like the speaker's voice/tone (I'm a big fan of the Catalan lisp  ) The idea is very innovative, and it's great that you're working to gather as many Spanish accents as you can. 

This is a huge advancement in the dictionary system: congratulations WR!
*Bien*


----------



## Cecilio

Bienvenidos said:


> I just noticed this feature a minute ago, and it's great! I like the speaker's voice/tone (I'm a big fan of the Catalan lisp  ) The idea is very innovative, and it's great that you're working to gather as many Spanish accents as you can.
> 
> This is a huge advancement in the dictionary system: congratulations WR!
> *Bien*



Hello. What is the "Catalan lisp"? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Bienvenidos

It's the American phrase for the pronounciation of the letter "c", "z", etc. as "th", as in manzana, or cima.

It sounds great, though!  

*Bien*


----------



## alc112

lisp: ceceo


----------



## Cecilio

Yes, but I'm afraid you're wrong. This is not "Catalan lisp" pronunciation at all. This sound does not exist in Catalan.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Cecilio said:


> Yes, but I'm afraid you're wrong. This is not "Catalan lisp" pronunciation at all. This sound does not exist in Catalan.



The Catalan Lisp is an aspect of the Spanish language, not the Catalan language. It's actually a pretty common phrase in some parts of the US.

*Bien*


----------



## Cecilio

Bienvenidos said:


> The Catalan Lisp is an aspect of the Spanish language, not the Catalan language. It's actually a pretty common phrase in some parts of the US.



OK, I must admit that I didn't know that this expresion existed. If it is a widespread expression in the USA, then it must be respected. But the expression in itself makes no sense at all.

First, as I said, this [th] doesn't exist in Catalan. When Catalans speak Spanish, they do pronounce the sound [th], like in most of Spain. But this "lisp" or "ceceo" is by no means typical of Catalonia. Everybody in Spain would say that it is typical of Castilla, and it certainly originated there.

I don't know the origin of this peculiar expression, "Catalan lisp", but it really MAKES NO SENSE AT ALL. Maybe it's a derivation from "Castilian lisp". I really don't know.

But this absurdity doesn't imply that this expression should be abolished. "Catalan lisp", why not?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Cecilio said:


> OK, I must admit that I didn't know that this expresion existed. If it is a widespread expression in the USA, then it must be respected. But the expression in itself makes no sense at all.
> 
> First, as I said, this [th] doesn't exist in Catalan. When Catalans speak Spanish, they do pronounce the sound [th], like in most of Spain. But this "lisp" or "ceceo" is by no means typical of Catalonia. Everybody in Spain would say that it is typical of Castilla, and it certainly originated there.
> 
> I don't know the origin of this peculiar expression, "Catalan lisp", but it really MAKES NO SENSE AT ALL. Maybe it's a derivation from "Castilian lisp". I really don't know.
> 
> But this absurdity doesn't imply that this expression should be abolished. "Catalan lisp", why not?



 You've explained it perfectly!  Calling it the *Catalan* lisp is incorrect, but it's been used so much that the expression's now set in stone. Some people call it the *Castilian *lisp, others the *Catalan lisp*, but nowadays, they're basically synonyms.

Sorry if we went off topic, Mike.
*Bien*


----------



## alc112

A moderator, please move these last posts and make anew thread  (and delete my post, of course)


----------



## HolaATodos

Castilian lisp ????? El *ceceo* es típico de algunas zonas de Andalucía, "_ *c*i *c*eñó_" (*s*í *s*eñor). En Castilla no lo he oído jamás, excepto a algunos niños hasta los 5 ó 6 años.

Lo mismo ocurre con el *seseo*. "_la can*s*ión me emo*s*ionó_" (la canción me emocionó). Típico en regiones de Andalucía, en Canarias y en gran parte de hispanoamérica. 

En lenguaje escrito es más difícil encontrarlo, a no ser en la novela costumbrista.

Así que *Andalusian lisp.*
Un saludo.


----------



## Perdido

I have never in my life heard the term "Catalan lisp," either living in the US or in Catalunya.  In fact, when the hear "th" from a Catalan, it's a strong cue that they're speaking in Castellano--which I should be able to understand--rather than in Catalá--which I will struggle to follow.


----------



## pickypuck

It's kind of confusing. Apparently the translation of lisp is ceceo, and it refers to the pronounciation of z in manzana or c in cima, but the Spanish word ceceo refers to the pronunciation of s like c/z. So I think it is not a good translation lisp = ceceo when speaking about Spanish language.

About seseo, you can also find it among Spanish bilingual people, especially old... or young and old like in Pollença (Balearic Islands).

¡Olé!


----------



## cascade

I have never heard of "Catalan lisp" either.  It must be a mistake for "Castilian lisp."  Of course, English speakers are in error for calling it a lisp.  A lisp is really a _defect_ in pronunciation, and what they are referring to is not a speech impediment, but the correct, standard pronunciation of Castilian Spanish.
I would also note that although the sound of "c" in Spanish _celebrar _may sound unusual or lisping to an English speaker, actually the Castilian "s" is different from the standard English "s": the tongue is a different position and it comes out with a sound that an English speaker might also consider to be a kind of lisping.  (It has been too long since my clase in _fonología española_, so I don't remember the name for _esa ese_.  Is it a retroflex s?) As far as I know, it does not occur in Latin American Spanish.


----------



## Chaucer

cascade said:


> I have never heard of "Catalan lisp" either.  It must be a mistake for "Castilian lisp."  Of course, English speakers are in error for calling it a lisp.  A lisp is really a _defect_ in pronunciation, and what they are referring to is not a speech impediment, but the correct, standard pronunciation of Castilian Spanish.
> I would also note that although the sound of "c" in Spanish _celebrar _may sound unusual or lisping to an English speaker, actually the Castilian "s" is different from the standard English "s": the tongue is a different position and it comes out with a sound that an English speaker might also consider to be a kind of lisping.  (It has been too long since my clase in _fonología española_, so I don't remember the name for _esa ese_.  Is it a retroflex s?) As far as I know, it does not occur in Latin American Spanish.



You are correct that is not a speech impediment. Yet so many Spanish speaking students in the U.S. consider it a speech defect when they have a Spanish course taught by a U.S.-born teacher trained in Spain. They say, "Tiene un frenillo en la lengua." Some colleagues have been angered by this perception of them as having a lisp. After it is explained to them, the students understand though.


----------



## Outsider

cascade said:


> I would also note that although the sound of "c" in Spanish _celebrar _may sound unusual or lisping to an English speaker, actually the Castilian "s" is different from the standard English "s": the tongue is a different position and it comes out with a sound that an English speaker might also consider to be a kind of lisping.  (It has been too long since my clase in _fonología española_, so I don't remember the name for _esa ese_.  Is it a retroflex s?)


It's called an apical [s].


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bienvenidos, what you and some people (I know you didn't invented it) call the "catalan lisp" is in fact what many others call the "spanish lisp" because -as the other foreros already said- in spanish, letters "c" (in cena) and "z" are pronounced as the english "th". Even if it is wrong to say a "spanish lisp" it is wronger to say a "catalan lisp" because, as already said, the catalonian language doesn't have the english sound "th".

I think it would be very interesting to know why do some people say then "*catalan* lisp". Does any body has any theory about?


----------



## fenixpollo

sorry, Bien, but I can't believe that "Catalán Lisp" is actually a term, and it definitely isn't "used so much that it's set in stone". It may be used in your local area, but I've never heard or seen it used by anyone, nor by the media.

Here are three very interesting threads about _el_ _ceceo_, aka "the Castillian Lisp":

*Cecear / Sesear* ......... *Ceceo* ......... *¿Sesear es malo en España?*


----------



## hedonist

The "Castilian Lisp" is easy to explain. It's basically what some people on the other side of the pond call the standard pronunciation in Spain. Where ce ci and za ze zi zo zu are pronounced like the _th_ in the English word "thin".

There's no distinction made between the standard Peninunlar pronunciation and what Spaniards call CECEO where the letter S is also pronounced like in the English word "thin" as well. To Spanish-speakers  in America CECEO and the standard Peninsular pronunciation it's the same thing; a speech impediment, a lisp. That's where the confusion lies. 

It's similar to the word SESEO. "Latin" Americans cannot get their head around the concept that the way they pronounce z and c is somehow "incorrect". Therefore it does not exist in their dictionary, it's a nonsense.


----------



## Jellby

Could it be that it refers to someone called "Catalan", such as this mathematician: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugène_Charles_Catalan ?


----------



## abbaaccddc

Jellby said:


> Could it be that it refers to someone called "Catalan", such as this mathematician:


 
No. It's more like Pennsylvania Dutch, which is a kind of German, not a kind of Dutch.


----------



## panjabigator

I have never heard it referred to as the Catalan lisp.  Big misnomer.


----------



## San

Sólo se me ocurre decir que el término "Catalan lisp" es probablemente la cosa más estúpida que haya oído en años. Y el hecho de que pudiera ser un término de amplio uso lo único que hace es reafirmarme en mi tendencia a pensar que la estupidez puede perfectamente ser colectiva.


----------



## Fernando

I think it is just "Castilian lisp". The explanation of the name is discussed in Wiki (see "ceceo").

33 hits in Google for "Catalan lisp". 

San, la estupidez siempre es colectiva. Hay pocos estúpidos, pero naciones, partidos y grupos estúpidos los hay a montones.


----------



## panjabigator

A mi tampoco me gusta la palabra "Castillian lisp."  Se debe usar "ceceo" para que sea claro y no ofensivo.


----------



## abbaaccddc

San said:


> Sólo se me ocurre decir que el término "Catalan lisp" es probablemente la cosa más estúpida que haya oído en años. Y el hecho de que pudiera ser un término de amplio uso lo único que hace es reafirmarme en mi tendencia a pensar que la estupidez puede perfectamente ser colectiva.


 
Estupidez e ignorancia no son sinónimos; con mayor razón si estamos hablando de términos en otro idioma. ¿Es estúpido que se traduzca "Necessitas caret lege" por "La necesidad tiene cara de hereje"? Yo lo considero erróneo más que estúpido.


----------



## abbaaccddc

panjabigator said:


> A mi tampoco me gusta la palabra "Castillian lisp." Se debe usar "ceceo" para que sea claro y no ofensivo.


Lamentablemente "ceceo" no refleja el fenómeno que se quiere destacar, ya que significa pronunciar "zol" y "zapato". "Seseo" es pronunciar "Sol" y "sapato". La pronunciación "sol" y "zapato" aparentemente no tiene un nombre. En inglés se podría decir "Castilian th".


----------



## San

abbaaccddc said:


> Estupidez e ignorancia no son sinónimos; con mayor razón si estamos hablando de términos en otro idioma. ¿Es estúpido que se traduzca "Necessitas caret lege" por "La necesidad tiene cara de hereje"? Yo lo considero erróneo más que estúpido.



Yo no sé si es estupidez o ignorancia, pero atribuir un defecto de pronunciación a una persona que dice de manera diferente caza y casa es un poco extraño. Si tuviera problemas de fonación los pronunciaría igual, ¿no es cierto? No hace falta ser ingeniero para darse cuenta.


----------



## abbaaccddc

San said:


> No hace falta ser ingeniero para darse cuenta.


 
Pusiste el peor ejemplo  . Por lo menos en mi país los ingenieros no tienen muchos conocimientos lingüísticos.



San said:


> atribuir un defecto de pronunciación a una persona que dice de manera diferente caza y casa es un poco extraño.


En general la gente tiene muy poca conciencia de los idiomas extranjeros. Más de algún hispanohablante te dirá que es "incorrecto" en inglés pronunciar _graduate_ como "gráyueit". No me extrañaría mucho si alguien lo atribuyera a un defecto de pronunciación. Una vez escuché a una persona preguntarse si acaso los negros en EE.UU. hablan distinto porque sus labios son de otro tamaño. La consideré ignorante más que estúpida, aunque no niego que pensé "¡Cómo se le puede ocurrir eso!".


----------



## rafufo

To call the Spanish pronunciation of c and z (th) a lisp is extremely stupid.  It is a desirable feature in the language that was lost in southern Spain and in the Americas.
The myth that a Spanish king instituted the lisp is offensive and stupid.


----------



## espangalo

I totally agree that it should not be referred to as a lisp (very offensive).
I am learning Spanish on my own with a book/cd combo.  Listening to the 
peninsular _hispanohablantes_ distinctly pronounce *c*e, *c*i, and *z* from *s* is 
simply _muy elegante_.


----------



## fenixpollo

rafufo said:


> To call the Spanish pronunciation of c and z (th) a lisp is extremely stupid.  It is a desirable feature in the language that was lost in southern Spain and in the Americas  The myth that a Spanish king instituted the lisp is offensive and stupid.


 I don't understand how the word "lisp", which is the name of a speech impediment and not inherently vulgar or insulting, could be described as "stupid" or "offensive"; and I fail to see why a lack of understanding about the origin of a cultural custom could be described in the same way.


----------



## cubaMania

Yup, fenixpollo, you are right. This is a language forum, and hopefully we are all aware that words often have more than one possible meaning. One of the meanings of the noun "lisp" is this:


> *2.Phonetics. any unconventional articulation of the sibilants, as the pronunciation of s and z with the tongue between the teeth (lingual protrusion lisp), close to or touching the upper front teeth (dental lisp), or raised so that the breath is emitted laterally (lateral lisp). *


So all of these declarations of stupidity and offensiveness seem foolish to me.

I'll add also, since I missed this thread when it was originally posted many months ago, that I have never heard the term "Catalan lisp", though I've been around for many, many years. Spanish or Castilian lisp is what I have heard, and I do not consider it either stupid or offensive. I consider it descriptive.


----------



## sinamon

cubaMania said:


> I'll add also, since I missed this thread when it was originally posted many months ago, that I have never heard the term "Catalan lisp", though I've been around for many, many years. Spanish or Castilian lisp is what I have heard, and I do not consider it either stupid or offensive. I consider it descriptive.


I think the original poster must have confused Catalan with Castilian.


----------



## San

fenixpollo said:


> I don't understand how the word "lisp", which is the name of a speech impediment and not inherently vulgar or insulting, could be described as "stupid" or "offensive"; and I fail to see why a lack of understanding about the origin of a cultural custom could be described in the same way.



Bueno, decir que los españoles cecean o que los franceses tienen carraspera crónica o que los americanos son gangosos está muy bien como broma, pero creerlo en serio se aproxima bastante a la definición de estupidez a mi entender. ¿O cómo llamas tú a la creencia de que más de doscientos millones de personas, que casualmente viven en un mismo pais, tienen algún defecto en los conductos de la nariz?


----------



## fenixpollo

Si difieres con la declaración "todos los españoles cecean", estoy de acuerdo contigo que ignora la realidad.  No usaría la palabra "estúpido", sin embargo, al menos que la persona haciendo la declaración ya sabía la verdad pero lo dijo aún así.

Pero decir que todos los españoles que cecean tienen lo que llamamos "lisp" in inglés me parece una descripción muy adecuada.  Y nunca dije que tienen un "defecto" -- al contrario, no veo la condición de tener un "lisp" como defecto, sino una variación a la pronunciación típica.


----------



## sinamon

Teniendo en cuenta la definición de "lisp" que ha puesto CubaMania, estoy de acuerdo con lo que ha dicho FenixPollo, ya que, desde el punto de vista del idioma inglés, el sonido del que estamos hablando sí es _"an unconventional articulation of the sibilants, as the pronunciation of s and z with the tongue between the teeth (lingual protrusion lisp), close to or touching the upper front teeth (dental lisp), or raised so that the breath is emitted laterally (lateral lisp)"._ Obviamente en español peninsular no es una "unconventional articulation" de nada, sino un sonido natural, pero no veo que esté mal usar el adjetivo "lispy" en inglés para describirlo. Yo por casualidad tengo un "lisp", y aunque mi manera de hablar en inglés puede ser considerada "defectuosa" por algunos, cuando se habla del "Spanish/Castilian lisp" (ni idea de dónde ha venido lo del Catalan lisp) no me parece que se esté diciendo que es por algún defecto del habla, simplemente es una descripción de cómo le puede sonar a alguien de habla inglesa.
"To lisp" y "cecear" realmente son dos cosas distintas aunque el sonido del ceceo se pueda describir como un "lisp".


----------



## San

fenixpollo said:


> Si difieres con la declaración "todos los españoles cecean", estoy de acuerdo contigo que ignora la realidad.  No usaría la palabra "estúpido", sin embargo, al menos que la persona haciendo la declaración ya sabía la verdad pero lo dijo aún así.



Si lo dice a sabiendas no es estúpido, es gracioso o malintencionado. Estúpido es el que es corto de entenderas y lo demuestra cada vez a habla.



> Pero decir que todos los españoles que cecean tienen lo que llamamos "lisp" in inglés me parece una descripción muy adecuada.  Y nunca dije que tienen un "defecto" -- al contrario, no veo la condición de tener un "lisp" como defecto, sino una variación a la pronunciación típica.


En España la pronunciación típica es el "ceceo" (entre comillas porque me refiero al término incorrecto de ceceo del que aquí hablamos, lisp, que no se puede traducir propiamente por ceceo). Ahora, si coges a una persona, la sacas de su entorno y la pones en otro país, pues sí, probablemente la calificación de no convencional le cuadre bien.


----------



## San

sinamon said:


> Teniendo en cuenta la definición de "lisp" que ha puesto CubaMania, estoy de acuerdo con lo que ha dicho FenixPollo, ya que, desde el punto de vista del idioma inglés, el sonido del que estamos hablando sí es _"an unconventional articulation of the sibilants, as the pronunciation of s and z with the tongue between the teeth (lingual protrusion lisp), close to or touching the upper front teeth (dental lisp), or raised so that the breath is emitted laterally (lateral lisp)"._ Obviamente en español peninsular no es una "unconventional articulation" de nada, sino un sonido natural, pero no veo que esté mal usar el adjetivo "lispy" en inglés para describirlo. Yo por casualidad tengo un "lisp", y aunque mi manera de hablar en inglés puede ser considerada "defectuosa" por algunos, cuando se habla del "Spanish/Castilian lisp" (ni idea de dónde ha venido lo del Catalan lisp) no me parece que se esté diciendo que es por algún defecto del habla, simplemente es una descripción de cómo le puede sonar a alguien de habla inglesa.
> "To lisp" y "cecear" realmente son dos cosas distintas aunque el sonido del ceceo se pueda describir como un "lisp".



If you mean that for an English speaker the Peninsular Spanish language sounds lipsy, well, I'm not a native English speaker and I have no idea.

But the fact is that if Peninsular Spanish was a lipsy language then an Englishman with a lisp would lose it in Spanish.  It doesn't happen, if he has a lisp in English he has a lips in Spanish. The only chance for him to disguise him lisp would be to live in one of the little regions where lisp is a feature of the language, although not a very prestigious feature.

Other thing that shows the way in what that definition is not suitable for other languages is that, if Spanish had no writing, then it would not sound lipsy for English speakers. Both sounds /s/ and /θ/ exist in both languages. So, it is Spanish spelling what is unconventional, and looks, not sounds, weird. But we tend not to follow the English spelling rules


----------



## fenixpollo

San said:


> (entre comillas porque me refiero al término incorrecto de ceceo del que aquí hablamos, lisp, que no se puede traducir propiamente por ceceo).


 Has dicho varias veces que "lisp" no equivale a "ceceo", pero no has explicado por qué.


----------



## San

fenixpollo said:


> Has dicho varias veces que "lisp" no equivale a "ceceo", pero no has explicado por qué.



Según la definición que aporta CubaMania lisp es distinto de ceceo. Si de esa definición eliminamos la referencia a la grafía "z", entonces lisp=ceceo. En español existen tanto los sonidos sibilantes (/s/, no /z/), como la no convencional realización de estos sonidos (θ). Sólo cambia la grafía.

Ahora, si tomamos un punto de vista etimológico, sí es muy normal que palabras del mismo origen se pronuncien en inglés con silbantes y en español con interdental. A lo mejor este es el punto clave para que se perciba el español como ceceante:

_globalisation -  globalización
analyse - analizar
etc.
_


----------



## fenixpollo

Según la definición que aporta CubaMania, "lisp" solamente es distinto al "ceceo" por la palabra "unconventional".  Lo que quiero decir es que en inglés, la pronunciación de la /s/ como /θ/ no se considera pronunciación estándar, mientras en algunas regiones de España, sí lo es.  Entonces, dejando atrás el lado cultural, y las opiniones de que si la pronunciación de la /s/ como /θ/ sea correcto/aceptado/normal/bueno (o no), las palabras "ceceo" y "lisp" parecen describir el mismo fenómeno lingüístico.


----------



## former_chomsky_advocate

What's this guy holding up?  Say what it is, in English, without your "lisp," please.


----------



## San

fenixpollo said:


> Según la definición que aporta CubaMania, "lisp" solamente es distinto al "ceceo" por la palabra "unconventional".  Lo que quiero decir es que en inglés, la pronunciación de la /s/ como /θ/ no se considera pronunciación estándar, mientras en algunas regiones de España, sí lo es.  Entonces, dejando atrás el lado cultural, y las opiniones de que si la pronunciación de la /s/ como /θ/ sea correcto/aceptado/normal/bueno (o no), las palabras "ceceo" y "lisp" parecen describir el mismo fenómeno lingüístico.



Ni el ceceo es estándar en ninguna región de España ni este hilo (ni otro muy parecido de la misma época) trata de lo que los españoles, y la RAE llamamos ceceo. Trata de lo que llamamos distinción, fenómeno que se opone al ceceo y al seseo, y es mayoritario en España. Esta distinción consiste en pronunciar la s como s (/s/) y la z como z (/θ/). Esto último es lo que hace que el español de España suene ceceante. En zonas distinguidoras la z nunca es sibilante, no se considera ceceo pronunciarla θ tal y como se dice en esa definición, se considera distintión, que a su vez se considera la pronunciación estándar, incluso compitiendo en zonas seseantes con el seseo, que sí puede ser estándar en muchas zonas. En cambio el ceceo, no creo que tenga el suficiente prestigio como para considerarlo estándar.

Castilian Lisp es el hecho de que la pronunciación normal que la gente de un pais hace de su propia lengua suena, a gente de otro pais,  parecida a una pronunciación defectuosa o no convencional de su propia lengua en su propio país. Es decir, el español, visto desde fuera, es ceceante (lisp), pero nosotros tenemos nuestro propio concepto de ceceo según el cual no somos ceceantes.

Desde un punto de vista lingüístico el fenómeno es el mismo como dices, porque θ en castellano es una evolución de las sibilantes. Es sólo que en una lengua es la norma y en otra la excepción. O si lo quieres ver de otra manera, somos tan ceceantes que ni siquiera tenemos un nombre para ello, así es que necesitamos uno inglés, Castilian lisp


----------



## Outsider

fenixpollo said:


> Según la definición que aporta CubaMania, "lisp" solamente es distinto al "ceceo" por la palabra "unconventional".  Lo que quiero decir es que en inglés, la pronunciación de la /s/ como /th/ no se considera pronunciación estándar [...]


Un apunte: "ceceo" _puede_ querer decir "lisp" en español. Me refiero al defecto de habla. 
Pero también es el nombre de un acento particular, que no creo que se considere defecto.


----------



## Atm07

I think it is because most Americans don't know the difference and when they hear Barcelona they hear the C/th.  Yo aprendi Espanol en Espana y cuando hablo aqui en America con el acento que tengo la gente siempre me pregunta por que tengo un acento de Barcelona. Pero quieren decir por que pronuncio la distinccion entre c, z, y s.


----------



## mundosnuevos

Hi everyone,
I'm not sure if anyone has commented on this yet because I only read the first page of the thread, but I wanted to explain the English use of the term "lisp," the reason why the first poster used the term.  

In English the grapheme "c" before e/i ALWAYS corresponds to the phoneme /s/.  Therefore any other pronunciation (en inglés, ojo!) of "c", especially an interdental θ, is called a lisp, and is only pronounced this way by people with speech impediments.  

In English the ONLY grapheme that corresponds to this sound θ is "th."  It is a completely different system from Spanish, where you have seseo and ceceo, and then a standard peninsular distinction between "ce/ci" and "s."  In English we have no such cultural phenomenon, so there is no word either for seseo or for a "cultural" ceceo.  The only word we have for the /s/ sound being pronounced as /θ/ is lisp.  

This doesn't imply that the poster was calling the standard Spanish pronunciation "ceceo."  It's just that we don't have a word to distinguish the Latin American pronunciation from the Peninsular pronunciation -- it doesn't exist.  All he meant was the "standard Peninsular/Catalán accent" and the confusion just arose from our two different systems.  

Espero no haberme enredado demasiado!!


----------



## mundosnuevos

rafufo said:


> To call the Spanish pronunciation of c and z (th) a lisp is extremely stupid. It is a desirable feature in the language that was lost in southern Spain and in the Americas.
> The myth that a Spanish king instituted the lisp is offensive and stupid.


 
El forero no quiso ofender-- lo que pasa es que en inglés, sin usar jerga como "la distinción entre la consonate fricativa interdental sorda y la fricativa ápicoalveolar sorda" (que vamos, sí que soy una friki, pero no tanto) no hay ninguna buena palabra para explicar el fenómeno lingüístico, por lo menos no una que sea asequible para gente que no ha estudiado lenguas.  Un monolingüe angloparlante que ve el grafema /ce/ o /ci/ y lo asocia automáticamente con /s/ va a percibir la pronunciación castellana como lo que llamamos "lisp" y es simplemente porque no tiene mucho conocimiento del idioma.


----------

